# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Real or Fake OXY/ANAPOLON ?

## kenn72

is this the real thing

----------


## Smart-tony

Looks good,and my stuff looked like that back in 1999.

----------


## bene7422

some of the best anadrol there is

----------

